# nikon buckmaster 3-9 x 50



## grtwhthntr (Dec 3, 2007)

I am thinking of getting one and was wanting some first hand info.
thanks


----------



## bamafans (Dec 4, 2007)

I have one and would love to have more.... I think they are a great scope! I would not trade mine for the world.


----------



## thomasr (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a Nikon Buckmaster and 2 Prostaffs all in 3X9X40 and I think they're a great scope for the money.  And for the diffference in $ I can't tell a nickle's worth of difference between Buckmaster and the Prostaff.  I think their a good option for the value minded (aka cheap)shooting enthusiest (sic).


----------



## rumcreek (Dec 4, 2007)

*scope*

Don't be fooled by advertisements get a Leupold, it gives you about 5-6 minutes more shooting time than any Nikon. Price on a Leupold VX-II 3x9x50 is about $80 more than a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50 and you get twice the scope quality wise. For the money there is only one choice, Leupold.


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2007)

Love my Nikon 3x9x40!


----------



## grtwhthntr (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Rumcreek, your pm was a great story. Should be in a magazine. I am trying to convince the wife why I need to spend the money!!!


----------



## WSB (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 3 Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40 scopes and I have been well pleased with them.


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 6, 2007)

rumcreek said:


> Don't be fooled by advertisements get a Leupold, it gives you about 5-6 minutes more shooting time than any Nikon. Price on a Leupold VX-II 3x9x50 is about $80 more than a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50 and you get twice the scope quality wise. For the money there is only one choice, Leupold.



I shoot a Leupold as well but that 30 minute after sunset thing in the reg book doesnt mean until you cant see anymore.LOL What if its a full moon.


----------



## Andrew256 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the 3-9x40mm and love it. GREAT for the money. The only thing better about my VX2 leupold is that is was made in the USA


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Nikon and love it.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 10, 2008)

i have 2 nikon prostaffs myself and love them.  I like them better than I did my Nikon buckmaster 4.5-14x40.  great scopes at a great price.  I got mine on here for $85.  you can find some good deals if you look!


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just picked one up here used this week.  I also have a Leupold older vari-x II, a nikon buckmaster and a burris fullfield II all being 3-9x40's.  That being said I really like the view out of the 3-9x50 nikon.  I had always had 40mm scopes, but the difference surprised me.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 2, 2008)

im not sure what size mine is but.. i have never  had a better scope!     all for the Nikon Buckmaster. thats my scope in the pic


----------

